# brothers awsome drawing!



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i just wanted to show off my brothers drawing!!! he did this for me a few weeks ago and i love it!!! he didnt put any color and later he asked if i wanted him to but i said "i like it just like this!" he also said he messed up!!! i was like huh?! this is awsome! so here it gos!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

what do you think???


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Awww! Tell your brother that it looks awesome and that he did a great job! <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I will! Its hard to see but if you look closely you can kinda see his gills are coming out! You can see it much better in real life! XD lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Great drawing !


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You think? I told him for my birthday I want him to draw me some pictures! XD :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That drawing is so good!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

:-D IKR! I love his drawings! Even the freaky ones...lol


----------

